# Black Aro



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

-PK


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> BEAUTIFUL


 omg..great finnage on that puppy...


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

i would get one but my oscars might spawn they are in a 30 now so they cant but there is still a chance


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

nice quality.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

looking good


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Awesome!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

That is one VERY sexy fish


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

superb finage on this specimen


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

great aro!
beautiful finnage


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thats soooooo nice


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Thats awesome


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice arrowana


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

do you like your black aro? i am thinking about one


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Beautiful!...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that guy has some nice finage


----------

